# keyframes in der mitte spiegeln lassen****?



## theaaa (4. April 2011)

ich wolte ein equalizer machen, jedoch wenn ich mit trapcode soundkeys das mache, und das an ein vireck hänge, geht das natürlich in die falsche richtung, wens laut ist, dann runter, wens leise ist nach oben, genau verkehrt. jetzt die frage, wie kann ich das anders machen****

das hier ist der befehl der bei dem viereck ist:

temp = thisComp.layer("Dunkelgrau Farbfläche 2").effect("Sound Keys")("Output 1");
[950, temp]

wo kann ich die richtung ändern?

oder gibts noch ne bessere weise um einen equalizer zu erstellen****

wie würdet ihr einen erstellen****


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. April 2011)

Mach doch einfach statt eines vorgegebenen "Output Min/Max" einen der Sorte "Custom" und stell da z.B. das Minimum auf 100 und das Maximum auf 0.
Oder aber, falls dein "Output Min/Max" auf "0..100" stehen bleiben soll, dann schreib einfach:

```
temp = 100 - thisComp.layer("Dunkelgrau Farbfläche 2").effect("Sound Keys")("Output 1");
[950, temp]
```


----------

